# Europe reviews, October 2007



## Keitht (Oct 1, 2007)

Macdonald Dona Lola Resort, Spain

Review by me!  (Keith Taylor)


----------



## Keitht (Oct 2, 2007)

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland

Review by Patricia & Thomas Fallon Gray


----------



## Keitht (Oct 2, 2007)

Residence Portoselvaggio, Italy

Review by Lesley Frankie

First review of new RCI resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 2, 2007)

Connemara Country Cottages, Ireland

Review by Bill & Judie Waldert

Photographs provided by Bill & Judie have now been added.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 5, 2007)

Macdonald Villacana Resort, Spain

Review by Robert & Pauline Herlien


----------



## Keitht (Oct 6, 2007)

Molenheide, Belgium

Review by Tom & Charlotte Gorham

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Oct 6, 2007)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Robert & Pauline Herlien


----------



## Keitht (Oct 8, 2007)

Two Hyde Park Square, London, England

Review by Marylyn Carlyle


----------



## Keitht (Oct 10, 2007)

Gemuender Ferienwohnpark Salzberg, Germany

Review by Tom & Charlotte Gorham


----------



## Keitht (Oct 12, 2007)

Casa Cavalese, Italy

Review by Tom & Charlotte Gorham


----------



## Keitht (Oct 16, 2007)

Golden Coast Holiday Club, Greece

Review by Dolores Waldron


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2007)

De Vere Resort Ownership - Belton Woods, England

Review by Mav


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2007)

The Edinburgh Residence, Scotland

Review by Mav


----------



## Keitht (Oct 24, 2007)

Hilton Craigendarroch, Scotland

Review by Mav


----------



## Keitht (Oct 27, 2007)

Stout's Hill, England

Review by Krystyna and Richard Tanner


----------

